# Out of home streaming unusable?



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone noticed recently that out of home streaming has become unusable? I can stream in home without issues but OOH on cellular or Wi-Fi has stopped. I always get a "There was a problem streaming this show. Please check your network and try again. Error Code:E=28 V=33554448"

I have a Tivo Premiere w/ Tivo Stream. OOH streaming is terrible across multiple devices (Android phone, IPad), multiple networks (two different Wi-Fis and cellular), and multiple routers.

OOH has worked fine for me before but it's become unusable. Of course I can't pinpoint when it's become unusable for me because I don't always use it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Works great for me. I do need to sometimes turn off either wifi or data to stream, for some reason my new phone/app does not like to stream with both turned on.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

jaj2276 said:


> Has anyone noticed recently that out of home streaming has become unusable? I can stream in home without issues but OOH on cellular or Wi-Fi has stopped. I always get a "There was a problem streaming this show. Please check your network and try again. Error Code:E=28 V=33554448"
> 
> I have a Tivo Premiere w/ Tivo Stream. OOH streaming is terrible across multiple devices (Android phone, IPad), multiple networks (two different Wi-Fis and cellular), and multiple routers.
> 
> OOH has worked fine for me before but it's become unusable. Of course I can't pinpoint when it's become unusable for me because I don't always use it.


I've encountered this error also the solution is easy though inconvenient. You must when back home on your home Wi-Fi re-run setup. First turn stream over cellar off though our setup may not complete. After re-running setup go back into settings and turn stream over cellar back on.

I don't know what's causing this I've seen this on my phone and my tablet.


----------



## DrPyro2k (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree that the OOH streaming is practically useless. The App on android is CONSTANTLY forgetting my login password. Recently I have not be able to stream anything for more than a minute or two (if it will stream at all). It doesn't matter if its wifi or Cellular. Granted my LTE bandwith here is not great (only 8.5 Mbps/0.61 Mbps - Down/Up), but my wifi network is much better (10+ Mbps/10+Mbps Down/Up). Heck, I can VPN to home and stream HBOGo better than the damn Tivo works!

I wish that I could VPN and have all of the same options as if I was at home, but for some reason I don't. 

Hardware:
Tivo Roamio
Tivo Stream
Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 (Android 4.4.1)
Samsung S4 (Android 5.0.1)
Nexus 6 (Android 5.1.1)
Asus RT-N66U router
Comcast 50/10 Mbps service


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

I've actually rerun setup multiple times. Once while at home (on wi-fi although not with cellular turned off) and once while away from home (again through wi-fi).

I just attempted to watch a show while OOH and it worked! That's what's frustrating about their implementation. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't and there's no way to know _WHY_ it does or doesn't work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I can't even remember the last time I needed to enter a password. My Galaxy S6 works each time over LTE without me needing to enter anything. It always remembers my login name and password.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Android OOH streaming is always a total crapshoot - when it works it's great, when it doesn't you either have to reboot the Tivo or wait a while for their crappy proxy servers to recover.

Way overdue for downloads to be done.


----------

